# Had Another Trade



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

hi lads not sure if this is the right section i had another trade this time it was with pop shot i am well plzd with the trade i carnt remember the name of this ss if any of you guys do just let us no. any road got the lurchers out the pen and headed out shot a few cans to get used to it that happend quite easy if i am honest sent the dogs out in front but nothing was around to day not one mark on a tree from the dogs nothing runing it sempt barren to day so used to day as target prctice hears the pics of the ss


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like one of Wingshooter's masterpieces. You're one lucky bloke!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice trade !! 
Yep thats one of wingshooters recurve hunters i belive !!


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks lads I am well happy shoots grate too


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Made of spectraply also!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A lovely looking piece, for sure.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks charles


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

cool


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

Thats wing shooters longbow I think.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

That is a nice sling for sure!


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

it is a wing shooter fits like a glove there just nowt about for me to shoot with it i need one of those suny winter days then the squirrels will be out for me to have a pop at


----------

